# ABC calls it...its Obama!!!



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

ABC calls it...its Obama!!!










Hats off to President-elect Obama. first African American to be elected President of the United States of America 

It will be a mighty party in Chicago


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

As of 8:15pm PST, Obama 306, McCain 146 

270 to win, rather decisive, no disputes, chad has left the building.


----------



## Dave Snow (Jan 3, 2008)

God help us







Well, this great country put up with Bubba for 8 years, so I suppose we will survive THE MESSIAH


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Obama,Obama,Obama time for a change boys







cant get no worse than Bush...








Nick..

PS he didnt just beat the other guy he slapped him stupid in the polls.................
11:30 EST 333 to 146


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

ah well - I'll be back sometime in Feb. to say "told you so..." Guess I'm trading my "Train Fund" in for my "about to be taxed out the @#$ fund" - wonder is Mr. Obama will take a credit card?


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

"A patriot must always be ready to defend his country against his government" 
Edward Abbey


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Obama Drama / Mccain Pain


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am equally disgusted with both parties. I think the mess we are in right now is the fault of both Parties. 

This should send a message to congress that the people are angry.

I hope they heed the message.

I understand that this election had the largest amount of new register voters.

It also had the largest voter turn out. 

Here in AZ they are claiming they had 80% or more registered voters show up at the poles. 

This could be a election for the history books


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

In the UK, the removal van arrives the morning after the election.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

This ain't worth it -


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

He's not a muslim. 

Most of your fellow American realize that


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Everyone in America gets to vote and the people have spoken. Either we work together as the United States or some need to move to Canada.
Some one needs to check there facts:
"Yep, he's a Muslium"
Even if he was that does not preclude him from being President (sound like the days of past years when a Catholic was not allowed to be President).
Beware of those who would do things in the name of religion vs. our country
Serious thought was given for the past 2 years, now serious action must be taken for the good of the country and not for religion (separation of church and state was a grand concept of the founding fathers).


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

mean no offense to Canada, great neighbor and good as any place to live...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

As a Canadian I want to congratulate all Americans on the new highs in voter turn out. The greatest thing either of our demoncracies has to offer is our ability to influence our own futures. As all of you know many many people on this planet don't enjoy that right. Regardless of how you voted I am envious of your turn out this year. I would love to see those kinds of numbers in our next election. 

Robert


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I am proud that we all had a chance to voice our opinions in a place where it meant something, at the polls. My personal opinion is that the better candidate was chosen. I don't seem to be alone in that opinion this morning. I did fill up my gas tank because I have no doubt that oil will be on the rise this afternoon and gas prices will be back up to mid-July levels before Memorial Day! I sure hope that I am wrong.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched the acceptance speech and felt, for the first time in quite a while, genuinely hopeful about our country's direction. It won't be easy, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel. And whether or not you agree with Mr. Obama's proposals, we should all be proud that we live in a country where he could be elected.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Not to rain on anybody's parade, but I hope for everyone's sake we are all right. 4yrs will tell! I have to tell you my experience with politicians is that they are all Photo op/hand shaking/tell you what you want to hear/baby kissing/backslapping and all that reduncancy!!! When you give them a difficult problem, they will shy away for fear of some soot or other undesirable matter from clinging onto them, and they will dismiss you and a difficult problem with "Geez that's too bad, or I'm really sorry, but my office is not really going to be able to help you!, and dismiss you into the bowels of obscurity as fast as they can!! That's my opinion and I'm sticking to it.







Undecided yet! in Western Ne.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Park designer, 
I wish I made over $250,000 a year like you do. I would be happy to pay any higher taxes necessary, in fact it would be a privelege to do so. My kids and grandkids are having a rough time and they have done everything expected of them. I for the first time have hope that it will be better for them. Let's all give the new president the support he needs to succeed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 11/05/2008 7:09 AM


I am proud that we all had a chance to voice our opinions in a place where it meant something, at the polls. My personal opinion is that the better candidate was chosen. I don't seem to be alone in that opinion this morning. I did fill up my gas tank because I have no doubt that oil will be on the rise this afternoon and gas prices will be back up to mid-July levels before Memorial Day! I sure hope that I am wrong. 





OMG,,Mark and i agree on something!!!!!!! HE HE HE Dont let it get around people will think were buddies HE HE HE








Nick..


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, read the constitution. It says nothing about the separation of church and state. Only that the government will not form a state religion. Far from your interpretation. 
Bill, if we follow the road to socialization you are condemming your kids to a future where they cannot better themselves. England is a good example. Very few people in England better their lot in life compared to Americans who have the most economically mobile society in the free world under capitalism. 

Dave


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys haven't been keeping up. His tax plan has been revised. He now wants to raise taxes on anyone making more than $90,000.00. By the time he is in office it will be down to $45,000.00. I plan on buying a lot more tax free municipal bonds before he gets sworn in!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm with JJ. If the two candidates fielded by the Dems and GOP respectively, are the best we can do as a nation, we deserve what is about to happen. And that's irrespective of which candidate won. 

TJ


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

It would be nice if we where he was born.. Here in the USA or somewhere else!! 

BulletBob


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Daveb
Read.....no actually in the Constitution itself but the Bill of Rights. I did not indicate the Constitution but founding fathers...


The phrase separation of church and state is generally traced to the letter written by Thomas Jefferson in 1802 to the Danbury Baptists, in which he referred to the First Amendment to the United States Constitution as creating a "wall of separation" between church and state.The phrase was then quoted by the United States Supreme Court first in 1878.





The First Amendment to the United States Constitution is the part of the United States Bill of Rights that expressly prohibits the United States Congress from making laws "respecting an establishment of religion" or that prohibit the free exercise of religion,etc

Actual wording:
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## jlinde (Jan 2, 2008)

The language cited by Charles is known in legal circles as the Establishment Clause (the govt shall make no law respecting an establishment). The phrase "separation between church and state" was introduced by the Supreme Court way back in the 1947 case Everson v. Board of Education, 330 U.S. 1. The current schism in the Court is between those who believe that the First Amendment precludes federal endorsement or support of religion generally versus those who argue that only federal endorsement of a specific religion over another constitutes a violation of the Establishment Clause (see Scalia and Thomas). I suspect many people hostile to the Establishment Clause would have a sudden change of heart if the federal government suddenly implemented a program endorsing Islam. 

Barrack Obama was born in Hawaii.


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robert on 11/05/2008 6:43 AM
The greatest thing either of our demoncracies has to offer is our ability to influence our own futures. As all of you know many many people on this planet don't enjoy that right. 

Robert

Robert, with all due respects, the United States is a republic ("--- and for the _Republic_ for which it stands:"), not a democracy (in which everybody votes on everything personally with no representatives hogging the wealth), At least we _were_ a republic until World War I, in which we 'fought to make the world safe for democracies'. Not wishing to start a flame, 'just stating the facts'; getting rid of the fat cat politicians, though, might not be a bad idea!


Unfortunately, we seem to be slowly slipping down the slippery slope. 


Art


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

While Obama won big in the Electorial College, he only won by 2% in the general election. I remember when President Bush won by 1% over Gore, but won the Electorial College and everyone was saying that he only represents half of the Country because only half of the people voted for him. Now, Obama only wins by 2% and you do not hear the same things. But, that is typical of how his campaign and election has been covered (up) by the major media. But I say lets *STOP TALKING POLITICS!*


----------



## spodwo (Jan 2, 2008)

he only won by 2% in the general election. 



?

He won by over 7.4 million General Election votes as of the count I see - total votes cast was over 120 million.

That is over 6%. 

Yep.


----------



## multiplealarm (Jan 3, 2008)

SPREAD THE WEALTH AROUND!!!!!!!









This is what President elect Obama wants to do. I just wonder if I will have to give a portion of my trains to some 'crack head' without a job. I don't guess it matters much, I already give the 'crack head' money, insurance, free power and utilities, and food. I guess they could find something to do with my box cars. Probally pawn them for more CRACK. Then I could by them back at a discount. I am trying to find out how to be on the receiving end of the SPREAD!!!!!!!!!

Obviously not happy with the election outcome







.

Jeff


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Art
Interesting point of fact. Seems to be a bit more to it:
A constitutional republic is a form of democracy, but not all democracies are constitutional republics.
Our United States relies on representative democracy. It is not a simple representative democracy, but a constitutional republic in which majority rule is tempered by minority rights protected by law.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff
Be realistic. The checks and balances in our system of government does not allow a President to do as he wishes without the support of others in the big dome on the hill and/or the court room. There is a reality check for all those wonderful or "offensive" campaign slogans or promises it's called "We the people." So, contact your representative and/or Senator to ensure that no one takes your trains to give to some "crack head."


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I guess Wall Street doesn't like him. Before the elections all the market people said WS would get a bump no matter who won. Down almost 500 points today and all he did was select one cabinet member. Does anyone know the details of what he wants to do with our 401K accounts? How is he going to "fix" our health insurance. I guess he'll fix the prices doctors get paid. How long will it take to see a VAT to pay for it? You voted for "CHANGE" and that is all that well be left


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember when Nixon tried to establish a VAT in this country. Also made the White House Guards wear those silly Shakos. Nixon was reall enthralled with Europe and their tax system. Got his head (being nice) handed to him. Shakos dissapeared overnight and no more VAT talk. 
Noel


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

I really don't know what to feel, think or............

IMVHVPO........I have to say that at the moment we are more scared about what is unknown in not only the winner but the people that surrounded the winner. What I do know is that 700 million dollars was raised for his campaign and I am terrified about exactly who's pockets the President Elect is now in. I also know that the President-Elect also set the bar soooooooooo high, maybe too high but that's what got him elected and now he has to make good on that. But the bar he set conflicts with some of the "agendas" of the "pockets". Will he pull a Chester A Arthur and actually stand up to the present day Roscoe Conklings and actually make a difference or............ This I do not know. I do know that now he has to make good on things! 

Whether it was 2% or 6% it was not exactly a true blowout. That's like saying if your team wins by a score of 2-1 that's a blowout since the margine of victory was actually 50%. 52% of the registered voters that actually voted accounted for one candidate and 46% accounted for the other. In my mind that's almost half the nation strongly disagreed with the outcome of the election. 

Maybe some things for the future to consider would be to limit terms of the Senate, House and Bench to no more than 3 consecutive and no more that 4 terms in a life-time. The president is limited but that's only one branch of the guberment. That would eliminate career politicians and the problems that plague us today may not be as many of that were the case. 

Next we should eliminate the running mate and return the elections to the way they once were. The winner is the President and the looser is the Vice President. That way all the voices from all the votes cast have been properly represented. That would also make these folks we have elected work together for the common good and not wat is only good for the Party. I am neither Republican nor Democrat but I am an American Citizen and am sick and tired of the Party rhetoric. It become obvious that what's good for the individual party is not good for US as citizens or the country as a whole.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Judging by what was said about Wall Street and worrying about whose pocket he is in, I would say that us working class people may have finally gotten someone who is on our side. 

I have waited for this election and the upcomming inauguration for eight *long* years. And I would say alot of people agree.


----------



## Road Foreman (Jan 2, 2008)

jlinde, 

The Hawaii birth certificate they released is a foney one.. That form was used years later after he was born.. 

BulletBob


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Almost as soon as the election is over there is backpedalling a bit on campaign promises? What a way to start.... (like gee, at least wait till you're inaugurated to start doing the quick step) 

""Our climb will be steep. We may not get there in one year or even in one term. But, America, I have never been more hopeful than I am tonight that we will get there," Obama said in Grant Park. " 

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/11/05/president-obama-promises/


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I have three birth certificates...

1, issued by the doctor in the living room of the house where I was born in 1946.. not acceptable in come circles, as it has to be issued by the Government.

2. issued by the State two years after I was born, but it contained an error, listing my Dad was born in Brooklyn, New York, when he was really born in Brooklyn, Indiana.

3. issued by the state of Indiana in 1958 to correct the error in the second one after my parents were told I would need it to get back into the U.S. after a trip to Canada back then (it was totally unnecessary then, but my parents weren't sure and didn't want to risk losing me, or so I was told).

I still have the 1st and last ones. I could go get another one today if I needed to, so the style of certificate does not prove anything.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

This was one election I am glad is over. It has dragged on for almost two years. I am sick of the TV adds, the anonymous calls from candidates of both parties, the trash mail and on and on. As for Obama, hey I have nothing against him and wish him the best. But with the state of the country, who would want such a job? $10 trillion in debt and going deeper every second. Two wars. An economy on the brink. Rising unemployment. Millions of jobs gone over seas that will never return. We are totally broke as a country. So he raises taxes. On what? An ever shrinking tax base? And what about all those promises. The only way to pay for them is to borrow more money from China or print it. That's going to make inflation run wild. I see nothing good coming down the road and neither of these guys had a clue. We are like Rome in it's last days. We can't even buy an emperor. Does anyone here know how much money $10 trillion is??? It has 13 zeros. Interest on $10 trillion at 4% is 400 billion a year. It's 33 billion a month, 1.1 billion a day, 46 million an hour, 761 thousand a minute and 13 thousand a second. Can you spell broke? That flushing sound you hear is the country going down the toilet. Oh well, at least we have our trains to entertain us.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

It is not the President that worries me. It's Congress.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like an opportune time to invest in brass...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Obama does not have anything to worry about. Four years from now the media will still have everyone convinced that everything is President Bush's fault.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone ever looked up the voting record of thier congressmen?


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, I was gonna leave this one alone, but I've been pushed too far. Whether or not your candidate won or lost we have a new President-Elect. As an american citizen I feel that he deserves my support. Seems how he isn't even in power yet I feel it is a little early to judge his performance. The fact that this election (whether your candidate won or lost) has inspired so much hope in so many people should mean something to everyone. If you voted for the other guy take the words of his concession speech to heart. I will say this, that was one of the most gracious and thoughtful concession speeches I have heard in my life (and yes I voted for the guy who won.) Not everyone is going to agree all the time, but our leaders, whoever they are, are our leaders. I believe in giving people a chance to prove themselves before you spout off with a bunch of angry rhetoric.


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, an old addage of "Birds of a feather, flock together" comes to mind, and I believe in my 71 years I have seen it prove true about 95% of the time. That's what scares the H out of me, BUT no one is going to change anyone else's mind, so futher discussion will only makes for hard fellings. Time will tell, and I personally hope for the best for our country. I sure wouldn't want to be the one having to deal with the present situation!!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cmjdisanto on 11/05/2008 5:53 PM
I really don't know what to feel, think or............


Maybe some things for the future to consider would be to limit terms of the Senate, House and Bench to no more than 3 consecutive and no more that 4 terms in a life-time. The president is limited but that's only one branch of the guberment. That would eliminate career politicians and the problems that plague us today may not be as many of that were the case. 





I believe term limits are part of the problem. What ever happened to the 'will of the people'? If the will is to re-elect someone ten times, then so be it. When you have term limits in place, once in their final term, here is no recourse to wrong doing, or a 'what do I have to lose' attitude. Look what happened these past four years with G.W.!
In my opinion, term limits are one of the worst things this country has adopted. If a politician has a chance to retain his position (and will if he/she has done a good job), that would be the incentive needed to do the best job possible. Take that away and the pork will fly.


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 11/05/2008 7:49 PM
Almost as soon as the election is over there is backpedalling a bit on campaign promises? What a way to start.... (like gee, at least wait till you're inaugurated to start doing the quick step) 

""Our climb will be steep. We may not get there in one year or even in one term. But, America, I have never been more hopeful than I am tonight that we will get there," Obama said in Grant Park. " 

http://elections.foxnews.com/2008/11/05/president-obama-promises/ 







"Nutt'n like starting to campaign for a second term while not having even started the first. FWIW I'm with Mr. Dimmer. Hehehehe All I have left to say is........"I think we're gonna need a bigger boat"!


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

chooch, term limits, we need them because of people like Hitler. He too was young and very popular when first voted into office.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff,

Hitler? Really? Come on, get real. Kennedy is more like it. 

Settle down, people. We've had 8 years of an awful, secretive administration that has turned us all against each other, instead of against them. I didn't vote for Bush in 2000 BUT I still supported him, up until around mid 2002. Why? Because he was our president. Chris has said it best. Can't add much to his. Give the guy a chance. Go play trains!! It is out of your hands now, anyway, so stop freaking out.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Settle down, people. We've had 8 years of an awful, secretive administration


Looks like you are the one that needs to settle down if you believe what you just wrote.


*NOW, CAN WE STOP TALKING POLITICS..............................PLEASE!!*


----------



## cmjdisanto (Jan 6, 2008)

Mark, Term limits were a by-product of the FDR run of 4 terms (13 years). First, last and only President to sit in office for more than 2 Terms. The term limits were actually proposed and passed by the Democrat controlled congress at that time. Caesar, Chavez, Ahmadinejad, Putin are examples. Most came to power under some form of the elective process.

When an elected official holds an office for as long as some do, regardless of "the will of the people", that person can be theoretically considered a Monarch. It was the Monarch and the Monarchy that was the form of Guberment this country was founded against. Everyone, especially our politicians, needs to learn the ability to walk away from things at some point in time. There are so many nuances to this conversation, many of which I am not prepared to get involved with. Again folks need to become better at walking away. I probably should have stopped with my last post so with that said.......... This is mine.










Edit: It dawned on me why Mark made a referance to a Kenedy. I forgot about Senator and his time there. Ooopppps and Doohhh!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

*Yeah he ain't much to look at is he.........you started it Vic!!!!!*
*Toad*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey I just posted the news as it happened, someone would have if I didnt.









I'm just glad that _someone_ will finally sweep out those idiot neo-cons completely...good riddance, when I read and hear the Republican talking heads autopsying what went wrong this time around, again and agian blaming Bush and the neo-cons in his administration's dismissive arrogant attitude toward everyone on the planet including _their own fellow republicans on Capital Hill_ , and the mess they've left, coupled with McCain being hamstringed by his claim to be a maverick but obvious pandering to the far right and the past support of Bush put a huge albatros around his neck, now add in a VP choice that scared the willies out of alot of moderate republicans, its not hard to see why the Democrates won so decisively... 

Now that said, the Dems now have a mighty task ahead of them, after all the talk about "reaching across the aisle" by both parties, they now need to put their rhetoric where there pie-holes are and deliver on that. Nothing will get fixed if the Repubs now just sit on their hands and refuse to participate. 
I think most will, they've seen the writting on the wall, the way I view this election is not that suddenly millione of people woke up and siad "Oh I'm a Democrate now" I see it that people are just so dam sick and tired of the gridlock in DC and will vote anyone out they see as being the cause, including the Democrates if they are seen as not doing what they set out to do. If they see the Dems doing nothing, they'll be out, and the same for repubs, if some are seen as being a roadblock, I think they will get voted out. People are sick of this partisanship. 

I wouldnt be surprised if in the next 10-20 years we see a viable third party emerge, mostly made up of both centerist Democrates and mostly former moderate Rebublicans, the Republicans really have to find a way to muzzle the small but vocal far right wing minority in there party, or risk alienating even more moderate center-riight repubs.


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow Vic, I never would have said that on here myself...but A-men.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

All the talk of un-american, lets look at two actions on Tuesday evening..... John McCain in a very good concession speech, mentions Obama and the Republican crowd boos. Obama compliements McCain in his speech and the Democratic crowd applauds... Enough said.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, Its just what I see happening, I intentionally stayed out of most of the political debates online, there were several volitle ones on another LS forum, but the post morteium of McCains campaign has been so fascinating, you know when Bushes own party members start laying a great deal of the blame on his doorstep...well...I'm counting the days to see how long before Palin turns on McCain in the blame game, I see it as being inevitable given their core differences and her obvious ambitions.


but...I suspect now that the election is over, this thread will have a short life, its served it purpose and then some....I back to trains.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Posted By Chris France on 11/06/2008 10:24 AM
Wow Vic, I never would have said that on here myself...but A-men.



You ever seen Vic in his so called "Cowboy Hat"?


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad, I thought you liked my "Big-as-Texas" hat? Wha, not big enough? any bigger it'd be taking a flight in a strong wind!!!


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff
You are really off on a tangent:
A claim that Hitler was democratically elected to power is untrue. Hitler never had the popular votes to become Chancellor of Germany, and the only reason he got the job was because the German leaders entered into a series of back-room deals. Some claim that Hitler's rise was nonetheless legal under the German system. The problem is that what was "legal" under the German system would not be considered legal under a truer and better-working democracy. In a democracy along the lines of the United States or Great Britain, Hitler could have never risen to power.
So, no relevance here in our election discussion.

Second aspect of your point related to US Presidents and their ages with respect to Obama:
Obama 47
Kennedy 43
Roosevelt 42
Cleveland 47
Garfield 49
Grant 46
Pierce 48
Polk 49


None of them demonstrated any Hllter type leadership or conducted genocide on a portion of the human population

Requirement to be President:
Age 35


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Politicians and lawyers are all the same and many politicians are lawyers. We don't really need either, but a statesman or two might help quite a bit. After all the last Congress developed welfare for the rich, and we are involved in a war for ever.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

As most of you already know who've been around a while, political discussions are discouraged here. Experience has shown that nine times out of ten, it starts off innocuous enough and pretty general, but then someone starts getting real specific and brings partisanship into it. Someone from the opposite camp then responds in a huff, and then the whole thing goes south pretty damn quick.

This thread is following that trend, and starting to approach the "going south" point. As long as the discussion remains civil, respectful, and generalized, we'll leave it alone. We respectfully ask that you keep it that way. There are 10,000,000 other forums for nasty political discussion and argument. MLS ain't one of them. Please keep that in mind.

Thax.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

But Mmmmmooooommmmmm! But we were just starting to have fun!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*CAN WE STOP TALKING POLITICS?????????????? THIS IS NOT THE PLACE FOR IT!!!!!!!!!!!! IT'S ABOUT TO GET REAL NASTY IF WE DO NOT!!!!!!!!!!* 
I happen to like, support, and think that President Bush has done a great job!!!!!!! I take offense at the things already said about him!!!!!!!! *And, I am proud to say it!!!!* I am a paying member here and I already think that the things said about President Bush are over the limits. *LETS END THIS THREAD BEFORE IT GETS REAL OUT OF HAND !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 11/06/2008 2:02 PM

This thread is following that trend, and starting to approach the "going south" point. 



I's say the Latitude is currently about 35 degrees north..


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've stayed out of most of the online arguements simply because I know no matter what evidence I use, whatever facts I quote or rhetoric I use, it aint gonna change anyones mind as they already have their own beleifs, I might as well try convert you to Bhuddism...someone sent me this, been itching to use it all summer, so here it goes, kinda sums up my feelings about "arguing about anything online" 
*"image removed for sake of community benifit*


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a sad attempt at humor. I do not appreciate it. Thank God if everyone in your family is healthy and do not make fun of those less fortunate. *PLEASE LOCK THIS THREAD before more pathetic post's like the previous one are made.*


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Was not going to comment but.....I just saw on Fox News that a book has been published about the disgraceful, uncalled for treatment of President Bush by both the Democrats and Rebulicans. It was written by none other than John Kerry's chief campagin advisoror one of them. Didn't catch his name but it may be worth reading. President Bush has been blamed for far too much most of which was beyond his control. Having spent 5 years in the Pentagon I know only too well how that town we call Washington DC operates. Thank God I was on the sidelines. Privy to lots of information and was very involved medically in the Nixon stand down. I only wish President Bush had taken the message to the American Public more like FDR did with his fireside chats. Mabey things would be different if he had included us more on the goings on behind the scenes. He should have called a spade a spade more IMHO. 
Noel


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

But Steve why? if your the only one person in the room who can't take a joke or a little honest discussion, screaming for this to be locked, dont read it if you diont like it, why spoil the discussion for everyone else?

*image removed.*


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By livesteam5629 on 11/06/2008 4:01 PM
Was not going to comment but.....I just saw on Fox News that a book has been published about the disgraceful, uncalled for treatment of President Bush by both the Democrats and Rebulicans. It was written by none other than John Kerry's chief campagin advisoror one of them. Didn't catch his name but it may be worth reading. President Bush has been blamed for far too much most of which was beyond his control. Having spent 5 years in the Pentagon I know only too well how that town we call Washington DC operates. Thank God I was on the sidelines. Privy to lots of information and was very involved medically in the Nixon stand down. I only wish President Bush had taken the message to the American Public more like FDR did with his fireside chats. Mabey things would be different if he had included us more on the goings on behind the scenes. He should have called a spade a spade more IMHO. 
Noel 



Noel, like i said earlier, I am amazed at the rhetoric being thrown on Bushs dorstep by his own party, I think alot of it is just looking for someone to blame for such a large loss, its hard to say O somehow stole the election or ran a dirty campaign when by all accounts, both sides agree the Repubs were simply outdome by a truely brilliant campaign and that any real blame lies in there own camp, so they blame the standing administration for creating the situation that lead to all the negative opinions, like you said whether Bush can rightly be blamed for ALL of it, will be for the historians to determine in the coming years, but for now, someone has to taken to the block.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve S
Make that two who are highly offended and speaking for the many who strive to contribute to our society despite their disability. It is my hope that Dwight will delete the entire thread. 




VSmith
Very poor joke or statement to get across your point. I would invite you any day to visit with the young children I work with to see their disabilities and the effort that helps them to become independent in their adulthood. If you do not realize your offensive posting; term "mental retardation" has itself now acquired some pejorative and shameful connotations over the last few decades due to the use of "retarded" as an insult among younger people.




To associate Special Olympics as second class is just plain insensitive to say the least. In fact it is as offense to students of disability as the "N" word is to Afro-American/Black/people of color. For those who would like to support the dignity of kids with disability here is a great website:

http://www.r-word.org/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh very well, to keep things from spiralling out of control I removed said "offending" image. Yeah I knew I was really pushing some boundries with that one












(Of course now I'll go find something thats even worse to someone else now







)


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Dave for the statement that so many people quote and is not found in our constitution, Seperation of church and state, not there. 
With Democrat control in all three branches of government, we will get what they want us to have with no balance in the picture. As a
small business owner that employs 15-20 people, these times we are facing can be disturbing, when you consider how many busineses
will either shut down or be bought up by the large companies, All I can say is, I am glad I have my trust and faith somewhere else than
Washington DC. Get prepared for a premptive strike on Iran by Isreal before Obama takes office, It will happen

I LOVE My Country
Dennis


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

VSmith
You are shooting yourself in the foot: "It was just a funny image that I found on-line, same as the other one." There was nothing funny about the other image that was removed!!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the spirited discussion, but it's now time to move on and get back to trains. I'm now locking the thread.


----------

